# Neat article on survival.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2013/09/06/13-survival-myths-that-could-kill/?intcmp=features


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Very good article. The best ones listed were the one about the pant and mushroom guide and the cut and suck method for snake bite, and sometimes you don't get the fire going and have to know how to deal with that.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Mythbusting is always good


----------



## mbetter95 (Oct 14, 2013)

If you’re using an AK variant, you’re doing it wrong. Commie guns suck, and only commies use them. They barely shoot 5 MOA on a perfect day when unicorns are flying over the windless range farting butterflies. Oh, and all commie ammo is corrosive, just like the commies themselves.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well at least you have an opinion, there's not much else there except that. And just for your information many of us use those "commie" guns and shoot "commie" ammo and we are NOT commies, and for you to suggest that is insulting, bad mannered and ignorant. And as far as your comment that "commie" guns suck and barely shoot 5 MOA on a perfect day, tell that to the "Commie" snipers during WW2 who were knocking off Germans at up to a thousand yards or more, but with your obvious knowledge and infinite wisdom, you probably already knew that. In the future I would suggest that you refrain from inferring that anyone on this forum is a communist or telling anyone that they are doing something wrong simply because they use a particular tool that you may not approve of. Many of the folks here have decades of experience and a life time of knowledge and have earned the right to use what ever tool they choose.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

mbetter95 said:


> If you're using an AK variant, you're doing it wrong. Commie guns suck, and only commies use them. They barely shoot 5 MOA on a perfect day when unicorns are flying over the windless range farting butterflies. Oh, and all commie ammo is corrosive, just like the commies themselves.


I see this is your first post so I'll be gentle. Although everyone on this forum has their own opinions and freely express them, we all do so respectfully and without insulting each other. There have been many spirited debates that I've enjoyed reading and participating in, but we are all still friends and respect each other. Name calling should never be part of your post. To suggest that someone is a commie just because they use an AK or variant, is just plane rude. We have higher standards and expect people to behave accordingly. You are welcome to stick around and enjoy the forum, but in future posts you may want to tone down your language.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Easy there fellas, Magus and I have some Troll food starting to get ripe , somebody has to show up to eat it, the food bank won't take it after it is ripe  Meh HEH Heh,


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

mbetter95 said:


> If you're using an AK variant, you're doing it wrong. Commie guns suck, and only commies use them. They barely shoot 5 MOA on a perfect day when unicorns are flying over the windless range farting butterflies. Oh, and all commie ammo is corrosive, just like the commies themselves.


What the sam hill was this allbout? Has nothin ta do with the original post an ya wanna come in stompin on toes?

We be happy ta hear everbodies opinion when it be done with respect. Best ta learn that when ya be a noobie someplace. Sorta like trackin mud inta somebodies house what ya don't know.

We be glad ta help yall out, but don't slap us fer doin so.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

Neat article. Nothing I didn't know already, but nice to be reminded.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

:feedtroll:


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hahaha. This is really basic stuff but you have no idea. I don't think you guys are as exposed to this stuff as people my age are. I said I spent a lot of time in the woods with not much else but my sleeping bag, my boot knife, a rag, and my "sewing kit" which has matches, a lighter, charcoal and flint stones in it. And everyone immediately assumes I've eaten a bug! They ask how you make a shack out of twigs and I just belt my sleeping bag into a tree and sleep there so I'm not on the cold, wet ground or just sleep on the moss beds with my bag on top of me so dew doesn't collect in my hair! Hollywood inspired a special breed of stupid in my generation. I have to apologize to the all of you for the rest of us. D:


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> Well at least you have an opinion, there's not much else there except that. And just for your information many of us use those "commie" guns and shoot "commie" ammo and we are NOT commies, and for you to suggest that is insulting, bad mannered and ignorant. And as far as your comment that "commie" guns suck and barely shoot 5 MOA on a perfect day, tell that to the "Commie" snipers during WW2 who were knocking off Germans at up to a thousand yards or more, but with your obvious knowledge and infinite wisdom, you probably already knew that. In the future I would suggest that you refrain from inferring that anyone on this forum is a communist or telling anyone that they are doing something wrong simply because they use a particular tool that you may not approve of. Many of the folks here have decades of experience and a life time of knowledge and have earned the right to use what ever tool they choose.


This made me laugh really hard and I've had a really bad day. Thank you so much.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sybil6 said:


> This made me laugh really hard and I've had a really bad day. Thank you so much.


I'm glad I could make your day, I think.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anyone know what kind of snake is in Reality #12? I don't see it having the venomous snake characteristics of slit eyes, triangular head, and fangs. Maybe I just can't see them....

Surely someone from FoxNews would know if they chose a non-venomous snake as their example for snake bites. Surely......


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Does anyone know what kind of snake is in Reality #12? I don't see it having the venomous snake characteristics of slit eyes, triangular head, and fangs. Maybe I just can't see them....
> 
> Surely someone from FoxNews would know if they chose a non-venomous snake as their example for snake bites. Surely......


It looks like a copperhead. The fangs extend as the mouth opens. Also look for the "pits" that look like nostrils but function for infrared sensing. Or just do what I do and kill any snake you see from a nice long distance!


----------

